# Kaufberatung neuer PC ca. 1600 Euro welche GK?



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

Hab da mal was zusammen gestellt.
Was sollte man nun nehmen?
Oder besser doch einen schnelle CPU?

- Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 tray, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit 
- MSI P7N Diamond, Sockel 775 nForce780i SLI, ATX 
- Revoltec Freeze Tower, Sockel 775/754/939/AM2 
- 4096MB-Kit OCZ PC2-6400 ReaperX HPC Enhanced Bandwidth, CL4
- Aerocool AeroEngine Plus, Schwarz ohne Netzteil 
- ATX-Netzt.OCZ StealthXStream 600W
- TEAC 3.5" 1.44MB 7-in-1Cardreader schwarz
- XFX GeForce 9600GT 700M ,512MB DDR3, PCI-Express
- XFX GeForce 9600GT 700M ,512MB DDR3, PCI-Express
- LG GDR-H30NR Retail schwarz 16xDVD,48xCD
- Western Digital Raptor 74GB, 10000 U/Min., 8MB Cache
- Toshiba SD-H802A schwarz bulk
- Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 7200,16 MB Cache
- Samsung SyncMaster 206BW 20", DVI, 3000:1 Kontrast, 
- Logitech Cordl. Desktop S510
- Microsoft Windows XP Prof. SB System Builder-Version

Kostet knappe 1800 Euro (200 Euro Monitor, 100 Euro XP)
Jetzt besser?
Wobei ich gehört habe, dass die SLI 9600 GT nicht die 8800 Ultra schlägt, die fast das gleiche kosten würde:
Mainborad -100 Euro, -180 Euro eine GT...
Ist da was dran?
Das wäre dann die Konfiguration:

- Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 tray, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit
- Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3, Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express
- Revoltec Freeze Tower, Sockel 775/754/939/AM2
- 4096MB-Kit OCZ PC2-6400 ReaperX HPC Enhanced Bandwidth, CL4
- Aerocool AeroEngine Plus, Schwarz ohne Netzteil
- ATX-Netzt.OCZ StealthXStream 600W
- TEAC 3.5" 1.44MB 7-in-1Cardreader schwarz
- MSI NX8800Ultra-T2D768E-HD Overclocked, 768MB, PCIe
- LG GDR-H30NR Retail schwarz 16xDVD,48xCD
- Western Digital Raptor 74GB, 10000 U/Min., 8MB Cache
- Toshiba SD-H802A schwarz bulk
- Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 7200,16 MB Cache
- Samsung SyncMaster 206BW 20", DVI, 3000:1 Kontrast, 
- Logitech Cordl. Desktop S510
- Microsoft Windows XP Prof. SB System Builder-Version

Der Unterschied sind 25 Euro....
Ach ja was spricht gegen eine 
- Sapphire Radeon HD 3870 X2 1024MB DDR3, PCI-Express
Die wäre 200 Euro billiger als die Ultra. Die könnte man dann doch auch über Crossfire noch bridgen?
Welches Mainboard braucht man dann?

Danke und Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## elethiomel (26. März 2008)

NIUBEE am 26.03.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder besser doch einen schnelle CPU?
> 
> 
> Wobei ich gehört habe, dass die SLI 9600 GT nicht die 8800 Ultra schlägt, die fast das gleiche kosten würde:
> ...



Also laut Computerbase ist die 9600GT im SLI immer schneller als ne Ultra:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2008/test_nvidia_geforce_9600_gt_sli/24/#abschnitt_performancerating
Ich denke bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen gilt das auch für die 3870X2. Das Problem ist nur, dass du evtl. bei Spielen die Crossfire oder SLI nicht unterstützen langsamer bist als mit einer Ultra.
Da musst du dir überlegen, ob dir das was ausmacht.  :-o 

Das von dir ausgewählte Gigabyte Board unterstützt kein Crossfire, das EP35-DS4 schon und ja, so könntest du 2 3870X2 koppeln, es wäre aber auch möglich eine 3870 und eine 3870X2 zu verbinden. 

Und die CPU ist völlig ausreichend da du sie im Notfall ja noch etwas übertakten kannst!


----------



## Cleenz (26. März 2008)

Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt....

Windows XP und dann ein SLI mit DX10 fähigen Grafikkarten? Das ist doch sinnlos, oder?

Ich würde dir zu einem Crossfire mit 2 3870x2 raten! Die haben sich verdammt gut geschlagen! Ansonsten die Ultra. So ein Gedöns mit zwei 9600 würde ich nicht machen. Die Leistung stimmt hier einfach nicht und du hast den Ärger mit SLI (Micro/Macroruckler, Kompatibilität, etc....)


----------



## Konsolenkiller (26. März 2008)

Auf jeden Fall muss da ne Ultra rein, die 9800gx2 wurde gross angekündigt und hat nicht gerade rosig abgeschnitten, wenn man den Preis betrachtet. Für das Geld kriegst Du schon 2x die 8800GT mit 512MB und die schlägt im SLI die gx2. Also entweder günstiger gleich sli oder die Ultra


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

Cleenz am 26.03.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt....
> 
> Windows XP und dann ein SLI mit DX10 fähigen Grafikkarten? Das ist doch sinnlos, oder?
> 
> Ich würde dir zu einem Crossfire mit 2 3870x2 raten! Die haben sich verdammt gut geschlagen! Ansonsten die Ultra. So ein Gedöns mit zwei 9600 würde ich nicht machen. Die Leistung stimmt hier einfach nicht und du hast den Ärger mit SLI (Micro/Macroruckler, Kompatibilität, etc....)



Hmmm...aber Vista will ich eigentlich nicht habe. 
Gibt es den keine DX 9 Kompabilität von z.B. Crysis? Dachte ich eigentlich schon. So mit DX 10 und Vista muß ja ned sein. Wenn auf den PC Vista laufen soll, muß ich ja nochmal 100 Euro für die zusätzlichen 4GB Speicher investieren und ich sollte dann auch zum 9550 eher greifen, oder? Und dann hat man das doffe Vista drauf  

Will mich schon um Vista drücken wenn es geht, aber natürlich die Frage brauche ich dann überhaupt eine Ultra oder die X2?
Denke die 9600 GT SLI fällt aus, da die X2 billiger ist.

Könnte man auch einen AMD Quad Core Prozessor z.B. 9600 black edition verwenden oder sind die weit abgeschlagen?

Wäre ja deutlich billiger...reicht evtl. auch für XP...

Kann XP eigentlich die vier Kerne ansteuern?
64 bit unterstützung?
Bringt die Raptor Platte eigentlich was?

Fragen über Fragen man sieht schon ich habe mich seit Jahren nicht mehr mit dem Thema beschäftig. 
Ich zocke übrigends hautsächlich C&C 3, Americas Army und würde Crysis und COD 4 gerne mal ausprobieren. Nur mit einem 5 Jahre alten Laptop mit ATI 9000 Pro M 64MB, 1 GB RAM und 2,4 GHZ Pentium läßt sich da nicht viel machen  
Die Kiste sollte auch meinen kleinen 42''  in full HD ansteuern können.
Als Monitor würde ich einen 20'' von Samsung nehmen.

Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## ananas45 (26. März 2008)

Anstatt des Ultras kann man übrigens eine GTX für 240€ nehmen, die ist kaum langsamer und wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. März 2008)

also, sli udn cf vergiss mal schnell wieder, das lohnt nur bei grakas die schon am oberen limit sind,

eien 9600 sli ist immer müll, weil es karten gibt die di eleistung ohen sli bringen un ddas immer, sli ist da nur bei optimalbedingungen ein leistungssteigerer, unter desatrösen bedingungen kostet das sogar leistung und du wärst mit einer schneller

also lieber hd3870/8800gt/gts ode rgar wenn es extrem hohe auflösungen beim spielen sein sollen die gtx

ansonsten 4 kerne gehen auch mit xp, dx10-karten fühlen sich mit vista allerdings wohler  (beim spielen)

zum arbeiten ist xp einfach ungeschlagen bisher, erst wenn es in den bereich der videobearbeitung und die nutzung von 64 it geht ist vista wirklich besser, dafür läuft hier einiges nicht, weil einfach keien zertifizierten treiber da sind


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

ananas45 am 26.03.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Anstatt des Ultras kann man übrigens eine GTX für 240€ nehmen, die ist kaum langsamer und wesentlich günstiger.



Jo das mag sein ich will aber einmal einen richtigen PC haben mit bis auf die CPU state of the art technologie. Der PC alleine darf auch gerne 1600 Euro kosten. Was da rein muß weiß ich auch nicht so genau, bin für alle Vorschläge offen.
Mir ist klar das ich keinen Intel Extrem für 800 Euro verbauen werde, da hier einfach die "Zeit" zu schnell vergeht.
Bei den GK ist es etwas anders und hier sollte die derzeit beste Lösung rein, die noch vernünftig und bezahlbar ist (bis zu 50 % des PC Preises).
Ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher was alles einen Einfluß auf die Perfrmance hat, von früher weiß ich noch, dass nicht jede Komponente mit jeder harmoniert. D.h. am Papier sieht alles gut aus aber in der Praxis   
Das will ich hier vermeiden.
Wenn jemand hier einen Vorschlag für einen kompletten PC hat gerne.
Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

-AMD Phenom 9600 Black Edition, Sockel AM2+
-Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6, AMD 790FX, ATX
-4096MB-Kit OCZ PC2-6400 ReaperX HPC Enhanced Bandwidth, CL4
-Aerocool AeroEngine Plus, Schwarz ohne Netzteil
-ATX-Netzteil Xilence Power 600 Watt / SPS-XP600.(12)R
-TEAC 3.5" 1.44MB 7-in-1Cardreader schwarz
-Sapphire Radeon HD 3870 X2 1024MB DDR3, PCI-Express
-Toshiba SD-H802A schwarz bulk
-Western Digital Raptor 74GB, 10000 U/Min., 8MB Cache
-Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 7200,16 MB Cache
-LG GDR - H20N S-ATA Retail schwarz

Das wäre auch noch was deutlich billiger als die Intel Ultra Lösung ich weiß nur nicht wie ich die zweite X2 bei www.hardwareversand.de hinbekommen kann. Bei den SLI kann ich zwei GK auswählen.

Achja sollte man nicht gelich 8GB RAM einbauen? Kostet doch nichts...
Wann kommen die ersten DDR3 RAM Boards?

Grüße,

NIUBEE
P.S. Komme ich echt um das beschissene VISTA nicht rum???


----------



## mathal84 (26. März 2008)

NIUBEE am 26.03.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> NIUBEE
> P.S. Komme ich echt um das beschissene VISTA nicht rum???



doch - nur ob du auf längere Sicht ohne Vista glücklich wirst?

Du hast dann eine heftige Maschine die alles reißt, Vista fetzt darauf 100%.

Alternativ kannst du ja vorerst auf XP weiterfahren und noch etwas warten auf die Zeit nach dem Gemecker von SP1 und einige Meinungen abwarten wie es mit SP1 läuft - schlechter wird es sicher nicht, am besten auf Vista warten auf der DVD schon Sp1 intregriert ist.


----------



## junglekid (26. März 2008)

NIUBEE am 26.03.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> -AMD Phenom 9600 Black Edition, Sockel AM2+
> -Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6, AMD 790FX, ATX
> -4096MB-Kit OCZ PC2-6400 ReaperX HPC Enhanced Bandwidth, CL4
> -Aerocool AeroEngine Plus, Schwarz ohne Netzteil
> ...



Der Phenom ist ungefähr so schnell wie der intel core2quod q6600 und ist langsamer als der q9450.
Meine Zusammenstellung: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=zusammenstellungas0.jpg
Dazu kommt noch das Gehaüse. Ich würde lieber nur zu der 1TB platte von samsung greifen da diese in punkto übertragungsraten gleich auf ist mit der Raptor und deutlich leiser ist. 2x 3870x2 grakas lohnen sich nicht drei gpus im crossfire skalieren besser.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. März 2008)

ähm, du willst einen state of the art rechner und nimmst nen phenom x4? 
nenene, also des passt mal gar nicht, ein phenom skaliert zwar gut mit dem takt aber ist ebend bei weitem nicht so hoch übertaktbar wie ein intel quad, zumal die intel quads von haus aus schon schneller sidn da höher getaktet

das obige q9450 system würde ich mal als state of the art betiteln und ist nru wenig zu verbessern



> - Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 tray, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit
> - Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3, Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express
> - Revoltec Freeze Tower, Sockel 775/754/939/AM2
> - 4096MB-Kit OCZ PC2-6400 ReaperX HPC Enhanced Bandwidth, CL4
> ...


das p35 würde ich durch ein ex38-ds4 ersetzen
den cpu-kühler durch nen scythe mugen oder scythe ninja
netzteil lieber bequiet oder seasonic ca 450 bis 500 w reicht voll aus
graka halt ne 8800 g92 gt oder gts
die raptor würd ich mir sparen und ne 750 GB samsung f1 nehmen, die ist schneller als die raptor und leiser

achja,  xp und vista parallel ist die beste lösung, spielen auf vista arbeiten auf xp


----------



## Zocker1992 (26. März 2008)

Also ich würde zu 2 8800 gt raten, die dinger sind noch etwas schneller und kosten nur noch 150 euro das stück, oder aber ner 3870 x2 für 300 euro, sofern dich michroruckler net stören und du auch mit anderen probs, welche bei sli und crosfire gerne ml auftreen, zurecht kommts. sonst würde ich zu einer 8800 gt oder gts raten, das st deutlich billiger und die leistung ist trotzdem verdammt gut, denn die 9000er serie ist eh nur verarsche und ein g92 mit neuem namen, mehr net. zudem musst du beenken, das du bei sli ein schlechteres board zu höherem preis von nvidia kaufen musst!!!!!


----------



## ananas45 (26. März 2008)

NIUBEE am 26.03.2008 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 26.03.2008 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok. Wenn du mehr auf den Namen legst als auf die P/L-Leistung ist es natürlich deine Sache. Dann rate ich dir wirklich auch zu ner 3870 X2, da die in Sachen Leistung besonders in hohe Auflösungen (was für ein Monitor hast du überhaupt?) eine Einzelkarte davonzieht. 

Noch ein Wort zur Festplatte: Hol dir entweder eine Samsung F1 oder eine Barracuda 7200.11. Beide sind schneller als ein Raptor und zudem sehr leise.


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 26.03.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm, du willst einen state of the art rechner und nimmst nen phenom x4?
> nenene, also des passt mal gar nicht, ein phenom skaliert zwar gut mit dem takt aber ist ebend bei weitem nicht so hoch übertaktbar wie ein intel quad, zumal die intel quads von haus aus schon schneller sidn da höher getaktet
> 
> das obige q9450 system würde ich mal als state of the art betiteln und ist nru wenig zu verbessern
> ...



Ok kapiert...
Also einen Q9450 mit gutem Kühler kann hier nur den Scythe Andy Samurai Master, Sockel 478,775,754,939,AM2 wählen, dein Board bekomme ich auch nicht hin, nur das P35 DS4 geht beim Q9450, eine XFX 8800 GTX, 768 reicht auch, und das mit der Raptor ist Blödsinn (dachte ich mir schon). 
Achja wieviel kann man die Kiste dann übertackten? 20% 3,4 GHz? 4 GHz?

Zum Daddeln braucht man also das doofe Vista und zum Arbeiten mach ich lieber Linux drauf (hoffentlich klappt das) und wenn nicht habe ich ja auch noch meinen Firmenlaptop.

Klappt I Net eigentlich über VISTA  oder nervt es nur rum? ich schmeiß den PC aus dem Fenster wenn das VISTA dauernt nervt. Kann man das nicht alles Stück für Stück abschalten wie bei XP, so dass es nur noch ein offenes BS ist?
Errinert mich alles stark an Nokia N9x und Symbian...
Das Telefonieren geht ja nicht mehr so gut.

Grüße und Danke bisher,

NIUBEE
P.S. Wenn schon den VISTA Dreck, welchen dann? Ultimate?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. März 2008)

das ex38-ds4 ist besser, würde bei diesem pc dringend ein x38 bord empfehlen, wo bestellst du denn?

die gtx ist durchaus noch im rahmen, verbraucht nur mehr

oc mit dem 9450 sollte locker bis 3,2 bzw 3,6 ghz gehen, 4 ghz wird schon etwas schwerer, da ich glaube das du erstens keinen ddr1000 ram nimmst und zweitens  weil das auch langsam die grenzen werden dürften für bord usw.

bei solchen vorhaben ist ein netzteil über 500 watt ggf doch sinnvoll, mehr als 550 macht aber auch keinen sinn dann

normal sollte ein penryn auf 3,6 ghz auch mehr als ausreichen
die graka wird eh eher limitieren, als der prozessor


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

ananas45 am 26.03.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> NIUBEE am 26.03.2008 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die X2 ist die schnellste Karte so fern ich hier erfahren habe aber das mit dem Ruckeln ist shit. Weiß nicht ob man den Unterschied wirklich so merkt.
Die GTX von XFX ist halt auch ne Bank und die ist billiger und ausgereifter.
Als Monito plane ich:
Samsung SyncMaster 206BW 20", DVI, 3000:1 Kontrast, 
Hab noch einen 42'' Full HD, da soll der Rechner auch dran.
Bin auch hier offen für alles bis 300 Euro.

Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 26.03.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> das ex38-ds4 ist besser, würde bei diesem pc dringend ein x38 bord empfehlen, wo bestellst du denn?
> 
> die gtx ist durchaus noch im rahmen, verbraucht nur mehr
> 
> ...


Ich gucke gerade unter www.hardwareversand.de.
Hast du einen besseren Tipp?
Will mir beim Zusammenbau nicht die Finger schmutzig machen.
Geplant ist ein 800 RAM, 1000 sind selten und sehr teuer...
Aber generell hört sich das doch schonmal ganz gut an. Das Netzteil ist kein Problem, für 60 Euro kann man da reinmachen was man will. 
Dachte mir schon, dass 500 Watt ausreichend sind.

Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. März 2008)

nimm ein markennetzteil,

billignetzteile sind keine lösung

x38 gibts bei hardwareversand nicht 
schau mal bei HoH.de nach, die haben auc gute preise und das ex38-ds4 gibts da für 135 euro

rest ist auch nicht soo teuer
bzgl. ram sehe ich das auch so, und würde das nur andrs machen wenn ich das geld ebend so übrig hätte


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

Neuer Vorschlag, Markennetzteil und 1000 Mhz RAM

- Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 tray, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit
- Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express
- Scythe Andy Samurai Master, Sockel 478,775,754,939,AM2
- 4096MB-Kit Corsair TWIN2X DHX 8500C5DF, CL5
- Thermaltake Soprano schwarz VB1000BWS ohne Netzteil
- ATX-Netzt.Coolermaster M520, modular, 520W
- XFX GeForce 8800GTX 630M, 768MB DDR3 XXX, PCI-Express
- NEC AD7191A bulk schwarz Lightscribe
- Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB SATA II ST3500320AS
- Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB SATA II ST3500320AS
- Samsung SyncMaster 931BW, 19", 2ms, 2000:1 Kontrast, DVI, Windows 
- MS Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit SB-Version

 Summe: 1.519,28 €  

Drecks Vista...das ärgert mich am meisten....
Nun besser?
Grüße,
NIUBEE


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. März 2008)

vista home premium reicht voll aus, 

ultimate ist unnötig, 
dazu liebe rnoch nen xp-prof lizenz zum paralel nutzen, 
bei vista ggf. wenn du keine besondere hardware nutzt die 64 bit variante, wobei die mit vorsicht zu genießen ist


rst geht schon mal ganz gut, wobei, wieso gleich 2 hdds?


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 26.03.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> vista home premium reicht voll aus,
> 
> ultimate ist unnötig,
> dazu liebe rnoch nen xp-prof lizenz zum paralel nutzen,
> ...



Hmmm also 64 bit aber nichts anderes. Ok. Vista...brrr...das ich mir das antun muß  
2 HDDS sind Pflicht. Kosten doch nichts...
Eine für das System eine  für den Rest.
Würde ja auch eine kleinere für's System nehmen, bringt aber nicht viel vom Preis.
Hab auch noch zwei externe...250GB und ne 500 GB.
Obwohl eigentlich könnte ich auch die 500 GB da noch einbauen...
Kann ich die Kiste jetzt auch noch höher übertackten? Die hat ja jetzt einen 1064 RAM drin. Kosten 126 Euro ist nicht so teuer...

Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## AchtBit (26. März 2008)

NIUBEE am 26.03.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 HDDS sind Pflicht.



Auf jeden Fall. Allein schon für alle Kopieraktionen.


----------



## ananas45 (26. März 2008)

NIUBEE am 26.03.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> - Samsung SyncMaster 931BW, 19", 2ms, 2000:1 Kontrast, DVI, Windows


Solch ein System und so ein Monitor? Hast du schon mal auf große WS-Monitore gezockt? Das ist ein ganz anderes Gefühl... ich rate dir dringendst zu einer WS, mindestens 20". DIe Auflösung großer WS meistert dein System auch locker.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. März 2008)

aktuell nutze ich nur systeme mit einer einzel hdd, wo ist das problem? bei spielen ist das egal  vor allem wenn eh noch platten da sind

aber ok, klar, bei den preisen ist das nicht der entscheidende punkt,

zwang dafür sehe ich keinen

für raid 1 ok, das wäre verständlich in bezug auf datensicherheit


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

ananas45 am 26.03.2008 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> NIUBEE am 26.03.2008 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab den falschen beim zweiten mal erwischt.
Samsung SyncMaster 206BW 20", DVI, 3000:1 Kontrast, 
Der hier soll es sein, das sit doch ein WS oder und 20'' reichen ja hab ja noch den 42'' für Notfälle...

Grüße,
NIUBEE


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. März 2008)

jupp ist er das 206 ist de rnachfolze rzu meinem 205  klasse geräte beide

schön zum zocken


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

Hab da gerade noch was gefunden...die 9800 GX 2 gibt es ja auch schon für knappe 500 Euro...die 9600 GTX für 300...wären das nicht die besseren Karten? Gibt es schon eine Karte die DX10.1 unterstützt?
Jetzt bin ich wieder am Anfang...und wieder bei 1800 Euro...
Wie ist das mit dem Rechnerzusammenbau. Ist das schwierig? Muß man dazu was können?

Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## mathal84 (26. März 2008)

NIUBEE am 26.03.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da gerade noch was gefunden...die 9800 GX 2 gibt es ja auch schon für knappe 500 Euro...die 9600 GTX für 300...wären das nicht die besseren Karten? Gibt es schon eine Karte die DX10.1 unterstützt?
> Jetzt bin ich wieder am Anfang...und wieder bei 1800 Euro...
> Wie ist das mit dem Rechnerzusammenbau. Ist das schwierig? Muß man dazu was können?
> 
> ...




du meinst eine 9800 GTX? die ist  langsamer als eine gx2, aber nicht so viel dass es einen solchen Preisunterschied rechtfertigt. 


es gibt einiges beim Bau zu beachten, das schlimmste ist meist der Kühler der CPU - zu stark gedrück, MB-Bruch. Dazu kommt noch immer geerdet zu sein und bloß nicht statisch geladen sein, da kann schnell ein Teil kaputt gehen (Ram vor allem) 

Am besten wäre sowas beim ersten mal mit jemandem der das schon gemacht hat, vor allem in der Preisklasse wo es wirklich sehr weh tut was kaputtzumachen


€ DX10.1 unterstützt momentan nur ATI mit der "neuen" Karte (3750 / 3850?)  , Nvidia wehrt sich da noch.


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

Ach noch was gibt es ein richtige Kampfflugsimulator mit einer F-22 oder gerne auch Maschinen aus dem 2 WK...d.h. einer der auch Pedale unterstützt und einigermaßen Realistisch ist?

Hab ich noch nie gesehen und den MS doof FS, na ja... ne 747 fliegen ist mir zu langweilig, hock ja eh schon immer drin...

Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## AchtBit (26. März 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 26.03.2008 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> aktuell nutze ich nur systeme mit einer einzel hdd, wo ist das problem? bei spielen ist das egal  vor allem wenn eh noch platten da sind
> 
> aber ok, klar, bei den preisen ist das nicht der entscheidende punkt,
> 
> ...




Ich nutz z.B auch immer eine Backup Platte. Ist sehr von Vorteil wenn du grosse Mengen an Daten bewegen musst. Das geht mit 2 Platten locker 3x so schnell wie wenn du auf einer Platte rumkopierst. Ich speicher z.B Archive immer auf die eine Platte und entpack sie dann auf die Andere. Ich nutz das jetzt schon seit Jahren und würde nicht wieder nur mit 1er Platte rumhandieren wollen.


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

mathal84 am 26.03.2008 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst eine 9800 GTX? die ist  langsamer als eine gx2, aber nicht so viel dass es einen solchen Preisunterschied rechtfertigt.
> 
> 
> es gibt einiges beim Bau zu beachten, das schlimmste ist meist der Kühler der CPU - zu stark gedrück, MB-Bruch. Dazu kommt noch immer geerdet zu sein und bloß nicht statisch geladen sein, da kann schnell ein Teil kaputt gehen (Ram vor allem)
> ...



Ok verstanden, also wenn dann eine 9800 GTX  oder eine ATI Karte?! und Pfoten vom Rechner lassen.
Wieso denn dann nicht gleich eine ATI Karte? Wäre doch zukunftssicherer?
Danke.
Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. März 2008)

aktuell gibt es keine graka von ati die mit einer gtx mithalten könnte, von daher...

maximal die hd3870x2 wäre im ansatz in der region, krankt aber an den selben problemen wie alle multi-gpu-systeme


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 26.03.2008 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> aktuell gibt es keine graka von ati die mit einer gtx mithalten könnte, von daher...
> 
> maximal die hd3870x2 wäre im ansatz in der region, krankt aber an den selben problemen wie alle multi-gpu-systeme



Hmm und du hast ja eine ATI Karte im Augenblick verbaut...somit.
Was ich gehört habe ist die X2 DX10.1 fähig aber hat eben die CF Problem, allerdings nicht so stark wie die GX2 die nur DX10.0 kann?!

Wird die DX10.1 Fähigkeit durch ein Treiberupdate beseitigt?
Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. März 2008)

dx 10.1 wird vorerst wohl kein muss sein selbst aktuell sidn dx10 only spiele kaum vorhanden bis nicht wirklich verkaufbar

noch sind dx10 rechne rnicht standard bei pc-spielern

sogesehen würde ich mir null kopf um dx 10.1 machen, zumal die graka h in nem jahr total überholt sein wird

ati habe ich auch weil ich kein nvidia kaufe,
die bildquallität genügt meine ansprüchen nicht, selbst ati ist da nicht wirklich gut,
das kommt davon wenn man von matrox kommt


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 26.03.2008 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> dx 10.1 wird vorerst wohl kein muss sein selbst aktuell sidn dx10 only spiele kaum vorhanden bis nicht wirklich verkaufbar
> 
> noch sind dx10 rechne rnicht standard bei pc-spielern
> 
> ...


Hmmm... so war es ja bei mir auch...Matrox Fan... dann ATI und jetzt muß ich wohl zu nvidia und muß VISTA kaufen. Oh weia! 
Wobei das von meiner ATI radom 9000 M 64 MB auf eine GTX schon ein Schritt sein wird...LOL
Aber dennoch überlege ich mir echt die X2. Wenn ich die eh in einem Jahr ersetzen muß...wieso dann nicht eine Karte die nur 300 Flocken kostet aber die derzeit schnellste in dieser Preisklasse ist?
Achja HDMI können die alle oder? Mein 42'' hat keinen DVI Eingang...

Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. März 2008)

es gibt dvi auf hdmi adapter  einige karten habn sogar hdmi out ist aber sehr selten

wenn sparen willst greif zur HD3870 einfach ca 140 bis 160 euro, und dann tauschst du im herbst winter wieder, ist halt eigentlich mist aber gerade grafik ist da mittlerweile ein problem

die x2 ist immer problematisch sowohl nvidia als auch ati, 

x2 können ebend bis zu 80% schneller sein als die einzelkarte es kan aber auch sein das es nur so schnell ist wie eine einzelne davon und das zu dem preis?
nee 

dann lieber eine karte die schneller ist 

oder sparen 

meine x1950 gt ist um welten langsamer als ne aktuelle hd3870 und trotzdem kann ich damit auf meinem 20" tft spielen, natürlich nicht immer auf max auflösung  oder max details, aber es geht


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 26.03.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt dvi auf hdmi adapter  einige karten habn sogar hdmi out ist aber sehr selten
> 
> wenn sparen willst greif zur HD3870 einfach ca 140 bis 160 euro, und dann tauschst du im herbst winter wieder, ist halt eigentlich mist aber gerade grafik ist da mittlerweile ein problem
> 
> ...



Ja hab schon gesehen, dass fast keine der älteren Karten HDMI out hat. Die neue 9800 GTX hat einen. Somit werde ich auf die warten.
Werde den Rechner im April/Mai kaufen.
Dann sollte auch der 9450 lieferbar sein.
Aber generell ist das schon Mist. Die 8800 Ultra war ja auch über zwei Jahre hinweg das no plus ultra und ist auch immer noch extrem gut.
Frag mich nur wieso man nicht wieder so eine gute Karte hinbekommt.
Selbst die neue GTX sieht gegen eine OC 8800 GTX von XFX nicht besonders gut aus. Evtl. sollte ich doch eine OC Ultra nehmen. Da weiß man was man hat und ich denke auch die hält dann noch zwei Jahre.
Dann braucht man eh ein neues Board sowie ich gehört habe ändern sie ja wieder die Sockel...AMD Mitte 2009 und Intel noch dieses Jahr.

Das X2 rumgemurkse bringt doch noch nichts, ok überzeugt hab jetzt auch mal ein bisschen was dazu gelesen, kommt mir alles ähnlich dem Dual Prozessorboards aus den 90er vor. Das war auch Murks...

Dankeschön für alle Beiträge...gucke dann in einem Monat wie genau der PC aussieht und werde es ihr mal Posten.
Crysis bestelle ich mir auch mal.
Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. März 2008)

also mal langsam 

erstens, zwischen der grafikleistung die man braucht und de rleistung die es gibt liegen welten

eine hd3870 reicht normal für alles aus und wenn dem im herbst bis winte rnicht merh so ist kauft man wenn man zu viel geld hat neu (wer ne ultra kaufen will hat zu viel geld)

zu den prozessoren

intel sagt zwar das der nehalem noch dieses jahr kommen soll, abe rnicht ob als server oder als dektopcpu
bei den aktuellen verspätungen  von intel ist das wohl kaum ein problem, da rechne mal ehe rmit frühjahr 2009 mit dem nehalem, das diese architekturwechsel dann nen anderen sockel bedingen dürfte klar sein, da der speichercontroller wie beim amd integriert wird 

hier würde ich trotzdem nicht so voreilig sein, nur weil es dan neu ist heißt es nicht das man es gleich braucht, der P4 war auch zeitweilig auf so478 udn so 775 zu haben, ist doch normal

udn nun zur 9800gtx
klar kannst du warten ich würde nru dann schauen was sie kostet udn wenns mehr als 260 euro sidn zur 8800gts greifen  
warum es nicht wieder eine solche überfliegerkarte gibt? einfach weil sie keine rkaufen würde zu den preisen die es dann zu verlangen gälte,
die karten würden wohl jenseits der 650 euro kosten, udn das wäre wohl indiskutabel


----------



## NIUBEE (26. März 2008)

Aber nun mal ganz ehrlich... für die GX2 wollen sie auch 450 Euro haben, wieso dann nicht gleich wieder eine 9800 Ultra für 500 Euro?
Ich weiß nicht die GF Preise sind ja wirklich etwas überteuert oder?
Eigentlich war ich ja fast schon soweit ein X2 zu nehmen, aber bin dann über das   Mikroruckel gestolpert. Das muß ja dann echt nicht sein.
Dennoch war die Idee erstmal gut, da die Karte ja doch billiger ist als ne Ultra.
Ok wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin war ich erst auf einer XFX 8800 GTX, sogar eine Konfiguration mit zwei solchen Karten habe ich gerechnet. Nur mal ganz ehrlich wenn man schon 400 Euro mehr ausgibt und die Kiste dann Ruckelt ist das shit.

Beim Prozessor ist es ja einfacher, der 9450 ist ja erstmal ok, den kann man anscheind auch gut übertakten, wenn die Kühlung passt.

Von Geld her ist mir das mit der Gk eigentlich wurscht. Ob 260 für ne XFX 8800 GTX oder 450 für ne Ultra oder zwei GTX ist Banane und einwandfrei laufen sollte die Kiste dann schon. Da bin ich mir eben nur mit der Version 8800 GTX und Ultra sicher... SLI oder CF weiß ich nicht...kennen keinen Freund der mit sowas zockt. Die meisten haben einen 8800 GTS drin auf einen Dual Core und XP als BS. Nur einer hat Vista und der fliegt immer im TS  

Somit keine Ahnung weiß jetzt wieder so viel wie am Anfang.
Achja was immer noch stimmt ist...Geld in die Gk und nicht in den Prozessor. 
Zumindest das ist sehr beruhigend. 
War auch schon mit der Matrox Milenium II so...

Evtl. folge ich aber doch deinen Tipp und kaufe XP und Vista. Das Vista kann ich ja dann erstmal nur auf einer Platte installieren für die DX 10 games. Alles andere kann man ja weiter auf XP laufen lassen.
XP home (gekauft zum laptop)  habe ich auch noch hier. kann man den Schlüssel auf einen anderen Rechner übertragen? 

Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## SGBeatmaster (26. März 2008)

NIUBEE am 26.03.2008 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nun mal ganz ehrlich... für die GX2 wollen sie auch 450 Euro haben, wieso dann nicht gleich wieder eine 9800 Ultra für 500 Euro?
> Ich weiß nicht die GF Preise sind ja wirklich etwas überteuert oder?
> Eigentlich war ich ja fast schon soweit ein X2 zu nehmen, aber bin dann über das   Mikroruckel gestolpert. Das muß ja dann echt nicht sein.
> Dennoch war die Idee erstmal gut, da die Karte ja doch billiger ist als ne Ultra.
> ...



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140217795120&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=004


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. März 2008)

gehen wir mal andersrum ran, wie man es eigentlich auch tut

in welcher auflösung spielst du eigentlich dann? tft? 20"? also 1680x1050?
da tut es ne 8800 GTS locker,
 die gtx ist eine alte architektur die eigentlich sogar nur deshalb noch halbwegs mithalten kann weil da sspeicherinterface breiter ist udn der v-ram größer

im prinzip ist der grafikprozessor aber schon veraltet und frisst zu viel strom für zu wenig leistung, die gts braucht nicht ansatzweise so viel udn kommt bis 1680x150 eigentlich imme ran die gtx ran, erst darüber wird die gts merklich schlechter weil hier dann die speichermenge und die bandbreite den ausschlag geben

faktisch kannst du aktuell eh nur aus den sachen wählen die verfügbar sidn und das sind nunmal eientlich nur die 8800er und die 9800x2

die lohnt aber nicht wie du selbst sagst

wo ist also das probelm

wenn du in 2 monaten erst kaufst musst du sowieso noch mal kurz nachhacken ob sich da was getan hat


----------



## NIUBEE (27. März 2008)

Du hast da ja auch recht wenn da nicht der 42'' in full HD wäre...
Ich will schon Full HD Filmchen gucken können und auch Spiele (Flugsimulatoren) will ich auf den 42'' zocken. Der 20'' ist der "zweit" Monitor für Ego Shooter und C&C. D.h. ich denke hier sollte dann schon eine sehr gute GK her. 
Ich weiß nicht was ich da brauche, k.A.
Ich denke halt auch dass, die 8800 Reihe etwas "angestaubt" ist.
9800 GTX gibt es schon hin und wieder, soweit ich weiß und die sollte ja dann in einem Monat verfügbar sein. 
Was ich vermeiden will ist jetzt ultra viele Kohle in ein veraltetes System stecken.
Deshalb auch der 9450er und nicht ein anderer Prozessor. 
Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. März 2008)

NIUBEE am 27.03.2008 08:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast da ja auch recht wenn da nicht der 42'' in full HD wäre...
> Ich will schon Full HD Filmchen gucken können und auch Spiele (Flugsimulatoren) will ich auf den 42'' zocken. Der 20'' ist der "zweit" Monitor für Ego Shooter und C&C. D.h. ich denke hier sollte dann schon eine sehr gute GK her.
> Ich weiß nicht was ich da brauche, k.A.
> Ich denke halt auch dass, die 8800 Reihe etwas "angestaubt" ist.
> ...



Bevor du hier ein Vermögen ausgibst, würde ich erstmal gern wissen, was du mit dem Rechner machen willst?Ich habe mir nun die 5 Seiten qualvoller Scheiße durchgelesen und bin kaum schlauer geworden, bis auf schwachsinnige Sachen, die dir grad geraten werden. Nicht nur, dass du jetzt Geld sinnlos ausgibst, du steckst das alles noch in falsche Hardware rein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. März 2008)

steht doch da, spielen und wies aussieht auf nem 42" full hd fernsehr,

auflösung demzufolge deutlich über 1680x1050
wenn ich nicht irre 1900x1050 und das ist schon heftig

da kommt eine 8800gts an ihre grenzen, zumindest bei aktuellen games

alte games bieten diese auflösungen teilweise gar nicht mehr an, 

zum hd-film gucken ist der prozessor wichtiger als die graka, so lange du nicht ati kaufst, hier übernimmt die HD reihe (abgesehen von der 2900 xt) die hd-film decodierung

ich kenne auch keine aktuelle flugsim die solche grafikleistungen braucht und im kampfbereich liegt, nur fsx weiß ich das es ziehmlich hardware frisst

wenn du nur flugsims auf dem fernsehr spielen willst versteh ich ds sowieso nicht,  dann lohnt die auslegung dahin gar nicht, da dieses spielegenre eh sehr klein ist

spiele wie crysis sind dagegen immer häufiger und wenn du die eh nur noch auf dem 20" spielst ist das auslegen der grafik auf den 20"er eh sinnvoller

@raptor nur müll ist die beratung bisher wohl nicht

er wolte nen game-pc der länger hält, die bisher feststehenden komponenten sind durchaus als gut zu bezeichnen, 

das die grafikfrage da noch offen steht ist wohl das kleinste problem

@niubee
die 9800gtx ist nicht wirklich schneller als die 8800gts, des habe ich aber leider erst gerade gesehen, da ich bisher keine verlässlichen werte finden konnte,
da wpürde ich mri den mehrpreis mehr als nur überlegen


----------



## NIUBEE (27. März 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 27.03.2008 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> @niubee
> die 9800gtx ist nicht wirklich schneller als die 8800gts, des habe ich aber leider erst gerade gesehen, da ich bisher keine verlässlichen werte finden konnte,
> da wpürde ich mri den mehrpreis mehr als nur überlegen



Also nochmal kurz was will ich mit der Kiste machen:
Zocken:
- C&C 3 (Hauptspiel)
- AAO (Americas Army Online) mit der neuen UR3 Engine
- Crysis
- Far Cry II
- CoD 4
Was sonst noch schön und gut ist und am besten in schöner Auflösung.
Flugsimulatoren wären geil vor allem mit einer F-22 oder so gibt es aber irgendwie nicht!?

Gucken:
- HD Filmchen

Monitore:
- 20 '' Samsung
- 42'' Philips full HD

Die GK fehlt noch.
Möglichkeiten:

- 9800 GTX (gut die kann man vergessen)
- XFX 8800 GTX 
- MSI 8800 Ultra
- SLI XFX 8800 GTX
- SLI XFX 8800 GTS
- ATI X2

Wenn jemand einen Vorschlag für einen kompletten Rechner hat gerne!
Budget ca. 1600 Euro

Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. März 2008)

Gut, jetzt bin ich bissen schlauer und nun hau mir mal das System raus, was du dir zusammengestellt hast. Also das Endprodukt so zu sagen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. März 2008)

NIUBEE am 26.03.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Vorschlag, Markennetzteil und 1000 Mhz RAM
> 
> - Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 tray, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit
> - Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express
> ...



ist durchaus  ne brauchbare zusammenstellung finde ich, und vor dem hintergrund des full-hd fernsehrs als spielebildschirm ist die gtx gar nicht so verkehrt hier  auch wenn ich die technik nicht mehr aktuell finde


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. März 2008)

> - Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 tray, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit


Richtige Wahl, später auch übertakten


> - Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express


Auf keinem Fall !! Nicht nur, dass es kein PCIe 2.0 hat, auch kein Sli.
Wozu empfehlt ihr ihm ein Board mit PCIe 1.0, aber eine Graka 2.0 ? 
Wenn man aufrüstet, dann ja, wenn ein neuer Rechner kommt, dann nein.
Wenn er mit 42 " zocken will, dann muss einfach Sli her. Also auf jeden Fall einen 780i Sli Chipsatz nehmen.


> - Scythe Andy Samurai Master, Sockel 478,775,754,939,AM2


Zalman wäre auch eine Alternative. Das Gleiche gilt auch für Thermalright 


> - 4096MB-Kit Corsair TWIN2X DHX 8500C5DF, CL5


Solang du kein 64 Bit System hast, brauchste die 4 GB nicht. Wozu auch ?
Mit Glück werden 3,5 genutzt und XP kommt gut mit 2 GB um
Du kannst ja später nachrüsten. Wozu gleich losstürzen. Bei manchen Sachen muss man zurückhaltend sein.


> - Thermaltake Soprano schwarz VB1000BWS ohne Netzteil


Du willst viel Geld in dein System stecken, dann nimm auch ein richtig großes Big- Tower. Stacker oder Silverstone TJ07 sind groß. Das einfache Gehäuse von Chieftech ist noch größer und bietet sehr viel Platz.


> - ATX-Netzt.Coolermaster M520, modular, 520W


Ansichtssache.  Ich persönlich greife zu Enermax. In deinem Fall würde ich vorsichtshalber 600 Watt mit 18 A auf 12 Schiene nehmen. Außerdem sollte dein NT einen 6 Poligen sowie 8 Poligen Anschluss haben.


> - XFX GeForce 8800GTX 630M, 768MB DDR3 XXX, PCI-Express


Also, die GTX nimmt viel Strom und braucht 2 Stecker. Nimm dir 2x 8800 GTS G92. Am Besten noch die OC Variante


> - NEC AD7191A bulk schwarz Lightscribe


Ja, wenns dir gefällt


> - Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB SATA II ST3500320AS
> - Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB SATA II ST3500320AS


Würde ich auch machen. 


> - Samsung SyncMaster 931BW, 19", 2ms, 2000:1 Kontrast, DVI, Windows


Wozu? Du hast doch 20 " und 42 " ? Reicht wohl nicht oder ?


----------



## NIUBEE (27. März 2008)

- Das mit dem Board wäre ja richtig in die Hose gegangen. Dankeschön!
  Aber ein SLI Board? 
- Wollte eigentlich schon ein 64 Bit System Vista wird es wohl werden  
  (achja den Vorteil verstehe ich bis heute noch nicht....)
- Ne keinen Big Tower
- 600 Watt NT ok hatte ich auch Anfangs drin
- Hmmm aber ich denke ich nehme eine OC 8800 GTX und keine SLI Lösung.

Welche OC 8800 GTX wäre den was? Hab hier eine von XFX im Angebot...

Grüße,

NIUBEE
P.S. So glaube ich wird der PC dann ausschauen...1500 Euro komplett inkl. Monitor. Wenn ich wirklich komplett verrückt bin bau ich noch eine zweite GTX ein.

- Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 tray, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit
- EVGA nForce 780i SLI
- Scythe Andy Samurai Master, Sockel 478,775,754,939,AM2
- 4096MB-Kit Corsair TWIN2X DHX 8500C5DF, CL5
- Thermaltake Soprano schwarz VB1000BWS ohne Netzteil
- ATX-Netzteil Thermaltake Toughpower 600W
- XFX GeForce 8800GTX 630M, 768MB DDR3 XXX, PCI-Express
- Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB SATA II ST3500320AS
- Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB SATA II ST3500320AS
- Samsung SyncMaster 206BW 20", DVI, 3000:1 Kontrast, 
- NEC AD7191A bulk schwarz Lightscribe
- Logitech Cordl. Desktop S510
- Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SB-Version


----------



## bzz244 (27. März 2008)

Bezüglich des Prozessors hätte ich keine Bedenken, von SLI oder CROSSFIRE würde ich abraten, da diese nicht von jedem Spiel unterstützt werden. Wenn du das Geld hast dir eine 8800 Ultra zu kaufen und es auch ausgeben möchtest wirst du mit der Karte sicher deine Freude haben. Was die RAPTOR- Festplatte betrifft so habe ich sie gekauft (hat so 175€, 9/2005 gekostet). Mein Schwager hat sich eine 250GB SATA2- Festplatte geholt. Das Traurige ist ich merke keinerlei Unterschied. Also würde ich dir davon abraten. Wenn du sie dennoch willst, schaff dir auch einen HD Silencer an, denn das Ding macht 10.000 upm und ist ohne HD Silencer einfach laut.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter,
bzz244


----------



## NIUBEE (27. März 2008)

bzz244 am 27.03.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich des Prozessors hätte ich keine Bedenken, von SLI oder CROSSFIRE würde ich abraten, da diese nicht von jedem Spiel unterstützt werden. Wenn du das Geld hast dir eine 8800 Ultra zu kaufen und es auch ausgeben möchtest wirst du mit der Karte sicher deine Freude haben. Was die RAPTOR- Festplatte betrifft so habe ich sie gekauft (hat so 175€, 9/2005 gekostet). Mein Schwager hat sich eine 250GB SATA2- Festplatte geholt. Das Traurige ist ich merke keinerlei Unterschied. Also würde ich dir davon abraten. Wenn du sie dennoch willst, schaff dir auch einen HD Silencer an, denn das Ding macht 10.000 upm und ist ohne HD Silencer einfach laut.
> 
> Hoffe das hilft dir weiter,
> bzz244



Jo danke... die Raptor ist auch schon Vergangenheit.

Jetzt bin ich aber drann ein 790i oder ein X48 board zu nehmen mit DDR3.
So teuer wäre das ja auch nicht und man hätte dann seine Ruhe...

Gibt es hierzu schon Erfahrungen?
Da ich den PC erst in ca. 1 Monat kaufen werde, wird die Verfügbarkeit dann auch kein Problem mehr sein.
Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. März 2008)

@raptor wenn du das fred durchgehst siehst du sicher das ich ein ex38 ds4 empfohlen hatte was abde rbei hardwareversand nicht lieferbar ist 

auf nvidia wollte ich nicht ausweichen und ein p35 bord ist ja nun auch keine gehhilfe 

bzgl. ram, bei den preisen kann man auch 4 gb nehem, vielleicht nicht gerade 1000er aber sonst...
4gb ddr800 ab 59,95 (kit 2 x 2gb)


----------



## NIUBEE (27. März 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 27.03.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> @raptor wenn du das fred durchgehst siehst du sicher das ich ein ex38 ds4 empfohlen hatte was abde rbei hardwareversand nicht lieferbar ist
> 
> auf nvidia wollte ich nicht ausweichen und ein p35 bord ist ja nun auch keine gehhilfe
> 
> ...



Denke es wird aber eher das neue 790i 3fach SLI board mit DDR3 werden.
In einem Monat sollte das dann auch billiger sein inkl. der DDR3.
Macht mehr Sinn als ein normales SLI board der alten Generation mit DDR2.

Grüße,

NIUBEE


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. März 2008)

sehe ich zwar nicht so, aber das ist jetzt wirklich standpunktsache

sli kähme mir einfahc niemals ins haus  aber die gründe für udn wiede rhats du ja sicher länge rund ausgiebiger abgewägt als ich 

mir ist die grafikleistung da eh nicht soo extrem wichtig, meinereiner würde ja soga r"nur" ne hd3870 zu nem q9450 nehmen, denke ich bin da mit meiner subjektiven meinung kein repräsentatives beispiel


----------



## bzz244 (28. März 2008)

Leider hab ich kein neues Mainboard, hab ja meinen PC 9/2005 zusammengestellt, aber ich schätze die werden ihre Aufgabe erfüllen. Boards so um die 150 €, da kann man schon drauf vertrauen, dass die nicht aus Pappe gemacht wurden. Auch was die DDR 3 betrifft so habe ich keine Erfahrung. Solltest halt irgendwo nach Tests suchen wo steht ob der Unterschied zu DDR 2 (z.B. 800 MHz) so gross ist. Also wie die CAS Latency ist, auf wie viel Volt die laufen und ob sie nicht zu heiss werden. Also ich weiss nicht wie die Preise so in Deutschland sind aber in Österreich kostet ein DDR 3 Kit (2x2GB), PC3- 1333 MHz, CL9, Corsair DHX, Latency: 9-9-9-24, Spannung 1,7 Volt = 239,90 €. Während ein 4GB- Kit PC2-800 MHz, Corsair DHX, 2,1 Volt, Latency: 4-4-4-12 nur 99,90 € kostet. Ist also immerhin ein Unterschied von 140 € bei einer Komponente.

Aber hängt natürlich davon ab wieviel Geld du zur Verfügung hast und wieviel du ausgeben möchtest.

Mein Schwager sagt es ist egal welchen RAM man drin hat DDR, DRR2 oder DDR3, Hauptsache es ist viel. Wäre dann vielleicht zu überlegen ob z.B. 8GB DDR2 nicht besser wären (und immerhin noch immer 40 € billiger) als 4GB DDR3. (Ich weiss aber nicht genau ob das 64bit- Vista 8GB unterstützt, denn das 32bit- Vista erkennt maximal 3,3GB). Bei XP weiss ich es nicht (hab ja nur 2x 512MB drin 

Bleibt aber dir überlassen darüber zu entscheiden. Investiere jedoch nicht zuviel, da du (sofern du die neuesten Spiele mit hohen Auflösungen und Details, Anti- Aliasing, Anisotropic Filtering spielen möchtest) dir in spätestens 5 Jahren einen neuen PC kaufen musst.

Das ist nunmal das Schicksal der PC- Spieler
bzz244


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. März 2008)

bzz244 am 28.03.2008 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hab ich kein neues Mainboard, hab ja meinen PC 9/2005 zusammengestellt, aber ich schätze die werden ihre Aufgabe erfüllen. Boards so um die 150 €, da kann man schon drauf vertrauen, dass die nicht aus Pappe gemacht wurden. Auch was die DDR 3 betrifft so habe ich keine Erfahrung. Solltest halt irgendwo nach Tests suchen wo steht ob der Unterschied zu DDR 2 (z.B. 800 MHz) so gross ist. Also wie die CAS Latency ist, auf wie viel Volt die laufen und ob sie nicht zu heiss werden. Also ich weiss nicht wie die Preise so in Deutschland sind aber in Österreich kostet ein DDR 3 Kit (2x2GB), PC3- 1333 MHz, CL9, Corsair DHX, Latency: 9-9-9-24, Spannung 1,7 Volt = 239,90 €. Während ein 4GB- Kit PC2-800 MHz, Corsair DHX, 2,1 Volt, Latency: 4-4-4-12 nur 99,90 € kostet. Ist also immerhin ein Unterschied von 140 € bei einer Komponente.
> 
> Aber hängt natürlich davon ab wieviel Geld du zur Verfügung hast und wieviel du ausgeben möchtest.
> 
> ...



64bit vista kann in de rhome basic nur max 8 oder 16 gb erkennen, home premium glaube 32 und ab buiseness ist die grenze nach oben offen

wobei die aktuellen controller bei 64 gb dicht machen mehr können die speichercontroller aktuell nicht, da sist aber eine hardwaresache  
aber mal ehrlich 4 gb ist schon heftig, 8GB wofür in nem spiele udn heimpc?
will hier wer profi-video-schnitt machen?
glaube nicht 

ddr3 ist übrigens wirklich eindeutig zu teuer für die leistung, erts ab ddr3 1600 wirds ansatzweise interessant udn noch teurer


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (28. März 2008)

Zur Grafikkarte:

Vielleicht solltest du bis Juni warten weil dann die 4000-serie von ATI rauskommt.
Mit den Spekulationsdaten werden alle Grakas je nach Modell ungefähr doppeltso gut sein wie ihr Vorgänger (=4870, ungefähr doppelt so gut wie 3870)
 http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,632536/News/AMD_Angeblich_erste_Infos_zur_Radeon-HD-4000-Serie_aufgetaucht_Update/


----------

